# EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti XC Ultra 11 GB



## W1zzard (Nov 5, 2018)

EVGA's RTX 2080 Ti XC Ultra comes with a large triple-slot, dual-fan cooler and is overclocked out of the box. EVGA picked smart, balanced fan settings, making this one of the quietest RTX 2080 Ti cards we tested so far, and it comes with the wonderful idle-fan-stop feature, too.

*Show full review*


----------



## jabbadap (Nov 5, 2018)

So still reference pcb. Do you have FTW one or the $999 black one on the review queue?


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2018)

Lovely card and massive performance from the 2080 Ti but I wonder why the power limit has been put in place.  Maybe there might be a few bios updates to get that out the way so we can make the most of this/these cards?  Or the RTX series in general....


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 5, 2018)

jabbadap said:


> So still reference pcb. Do you have FTW one or the $999 black one on the review queue?


The FTW3 arrived today


----------



## Object55 (Nov 5, 2018)

EVGA really should hire designer to make the appearance look better.


----------



## bug (Nov 5, 2018)

Imagine my face reading a review of a video card priced $250 above MSRP, when $250 is what I usually pay for my video cards.

Edit: Nevermid, read the review and the extra 25% cost buys you a cool 2% more performance. That's totally worth it 

And just leaving this here, but this card still draws less power in gaming than a Vega 64 

Also, I've seen this little nugget in pretty much every Turing review:


> At the time of writing, the latest version of the Final Fantasy XV benchmark supports DLSS, and we put the card through it. We're trying to explore the performance impact of DLSS 2x vs. traditional Temporal AA 2x, along with screenshots showing image quality.


What does it mean?


----------



## xorbe (Nov 5, 2018)

It was $1149 when I put in for stock notification weeks ago.  Got the notification today, but now it's listed at $1349 at the shop I use.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 5, 2018)

bug said:


> Edit: Nevermid, read the review and the extra 25% cost buys you a cool 2% more performance. That's totally worth it



Ask the Gold and Silver Medal Winners if 2% matters  ... if anyone can remember who even won the silver.    Silver doesn't get their image on the Wheaties box ... or anything else.  For some folks, it's all about "having the best" or bragging rights.










The card delivered a 11.5% OC over stock settings ... Here's a quick summary of relevant data on cards tested so far


----------



## ppn (Nov 5, 2018)

2070 nonFE OcOc @499$ is 175% bang for buck, Ti only delivers 50% more frames, should cost 750$. And it will on 8nm shrink.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Nov 6, 2018)

I still gasp in awe when I see how big TU102 is. It really is _massive._

Great card... not so great price. even the basic edition 2070 is more than I comfortably pay for a graphics card.


----------



## bug (Nov 6, 2018)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> I still gasp in awe when I see how big TU102 is. It really is _massive._
> 
> Great card... not so great price. even the basic edition 2070 is more than I comfortably pay for a graphics card.


I can't find the source right now, but I have read TU102 is practically as big as the production facility can go.
If you look at the die shot, the traditional rendering area is a bit smaller than Pascal's. But the tensor cores and RT hardware double that size.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 6, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> The FTW3 arrived today


cant wait for the FTW3 review. Love your work Wizz1rd


----------

